# All Animal Expo Wheaton IL Sunday March 21st



## Scott Smith (Feb 20, 2010)

Our next show is Sunday March 21st. I will have some free passes for the show at the show. Just find me and tell me what website you saw it on. I will have a about 20 passes with me. You can use the passes at the wheaton show or the waukesha show. Waukesha starts Sunday April 25th. 


Scott


www.allanimalexpo.com


----------



## Scott Smith (Feb 20, 2010)

We will have a petition from US Ark at the show. The petition is in protest the U S department of fish & wildlife rule change. 

Scott

www.allanimalexpo.com


----------



## Scott Smith (Feb 20, 2010)

Stop by for details on our Easter coloring contest. 

Scott


www.allanimalexpo.com


----------

